# BIETE: 5.4" Touch Panel Bedieneinheit CANopen Small Basic von Christ Elektronik NEU!



## Snork (13 Oktober 2008)

*BIETE: 5.4" Touch Panel Bedieneinheit CANopen Small Basic von Christ Elektronik NEU!*

*Neupreis 526,- EUR, hier nur 99,- EUR oder ab jetzt auch bei ebay:
*http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130274425489&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=003
*
SMALL BASIC 5.4" Touch Panel Bedieneinheit  mit CANopen NEU*​ Ich biete hier die Bediengeräteplattform ´Small Basic´ von Christ-Elektronik zum Verkauf an. Sie schließt die Lücke  zwischen Operator- und Touchscreen-Panels. Es ermöglicht auch bei Anlagen mit  geringem Platzangebot die Vorteile einer vollgraphischen Bedien- und  Visualisierungseinheit. Das leuchtstarke 5,4 Zoll Bluemode-Touchscreen-Panel mit  einer Auflösung von 240 x 128 wirkt dabei besonders edel.
​ *Das Gerät ist neu und ungebraucht in der  Originalverpackung. Neupreis liegt bei 526,- EUR. Ich verkaufe es für 99,- EUR.

*​ Lieferumfang besteht wie abgebildet aus: 5.4" Touch-Panel  Bedieneinheit, 1 Spannungsversorgungsstecker 24V, 4 Befestigungsspangen zur  Befestigung des Kunststoffgehäuses, 1 Datenkabel Sub-D 9polig Buchse-Buchse, 1  Bedienungsanleitung, 1 CD-ROM mit Visualisierungssoftware CEVICON®


_Hersteller_
CHRIST Elektronik​_Modell                         _
Small Basic 5,4" im Kunststoffgehäuse  
_Variante                     _
3F17-00-2B1-02-0000 
_Display                        _
5,4" ( Auflösung 240x120 )   
_Farbe _
                        monochrom, bluemode   
_Prozessor                    _
SH2, 25 MHz, 32 Bit RISC
_ROM_ 
2 MB Flash  
_RAM                           _
1 MB SRAM  
_E²PROM                      _
32 KB  
_Bedienung                   _
Analog-resistiver Folientouch 
_Schnittstellen               _
CANopen, RS232, RS485  
_Betriebssystem              _
CEVICON®
_Visualisierungssoftware  _
CEVICON®
_Spannungsversorgung    _
24V DC 
_Stromaufnahme (Betrieb) _
200mA  
_Schutzart (Front)          _
IP54  _
Schutzart (hinterer Gehäuseteil)_ 
IP20 
_Frontplatte _
BxH 178 x 136mm  
_Einbautiefe _
60mm  
_Gewicht _
820g  
_Hintergrundbeleuchtung _
LED  
_Kontrasteinstellung _
Ja, über Software 

Weitere Angaben sind in den Datenblättern des Herstellers "CHRIST Elektronik"  im Internet zu finden unter http://www.christ-elektronik.de/www/produkte-dienstleistungen/bediengeraete-hmi/small-basic/ bzw. www.christ-elektronik.de


----------



## Snork (17 Oktober 2008)

Preis reduziert auf 150,- EUR


----------



## Snork (4 November 2008)

Preis nun nur noch 99,-


----------



## Snork (8 Dezember 2008)

*Jetzt bei ebay...*

Hab das gute Stück nun bei ebay reingestellt. 
Ab jetzt bestimmt ihr den Preis.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130274425489&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=003


----------

